# Abandoned Mourning Dove



## onedodd (May 3, 2013)

Hello,

I had a dove nesting on my second story deck. She nested in a potted plant. She laid 2 eggs early spring. She left them when humans including myself disturbed her on the deck. We did not mean to though. After she flew away 3 or 4 times she just never came back and the eggs died. There was partially formed babies in the eggs. There was a very chilly cod snap and she was gone long enough that the eggs got too cold. 

Well about 2 or 3 weeks later she was back, to my total surprise. She laid one egg and about 4 days later laid a second egg. This time I made sure nobody went onto the deck, if anybody wanted to view the bird it was going to be through the window. One egg hatched and we thought after 3 or 4 days the other would hatch. Never did and the second egg was a dud. 

We thought the bird was doing well until last night. After sitting on that baby for nearly 10 days she up and disappeared. My girlfriend woke me up at 6 this morning to tell me the baby was dead. She said the baby froze to death. I fell back asleep for a couple hours and when I woke I thought I would go out and dispose of the dead bird. It was stiff and very cold but when I picked it up I thought I saw it move. I immediately brought it inside and hit it with the hair dryer. As soon as I warmed that baby dove up it came back to life. I mean it had a ton of energy. 

Now I have no idea what to do. I crunched up some sunflower seeds really fine and mixed with a little bit of water. I have since had my girl bring me some enfamil and some baby cereal. I read that online but have no idea if that advice was correct. 

Can somebody please tell me how to save this little bird. I used to be a hunter in my youth, hunting deer, birds, etc. now I am on the other side and I want to save this bird. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

The bird is definitely a mourning dove. At most is 10 days old. Has no feathers yet, just the hard part of the feather but no actual feathers. 

Thank You So MUCH!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern over the baby.

First you need to to warm, hydrate, then feed. Here is a link on caring for baby pigeons, which are similar:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/

Always keep baby warm especially before feeding and baby needs baby bird formula for now, make sure crop empties completely before feeding again.*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just to let you know they do not sit on the baby much at this age, it is a way of not bringing attention to the nest because of predators. but now that you have it, if you put it back in the nest , Im not sure if they will come back. to feed the baby you can get kaytee exact handfeeding formula from petsmart or petco, follow the directions.. I tend to make mine a bit thin as it gets thicker if it sits..a small baby bottle with the nipple cut but not too far down where it can get his beak inside and gulp the formula, keep him warm on a heating pad on low under the box that have a towel in the box and cover the box..feed only when he is warmed and only when the crop is about empty. enough so the crop looks like a little bean bag but not overfull.


----------



## onedodd (May 3, 2013)

*Doves*

Thanks for your responses. I did get the Kaytee Exact and the bird seems to like ok. I first tried feeding with a syringe but that didn't workout so well. But with some research online I figured out how to use a plastic bag with the corner cut out. I didn't have any bottle nipples, my kids are well past bot bot age. The bag seems to work just fine. 

He is on day two and still alive, I feel like he is very fragile and could die at any given moment. 

Things like holding the bird, how much is too much? 
How often do I feed him?

My girlfriend helps keep him warm this weekend by setting him up on her chest almost between her bosom. I wish I could be so lucky. But she places a paper towel on her chest and sets him up there and he just calms right down and snoozes. Maybe he hears her heartbeat or maybe it's just the warmth.

He is nearly 10 days to 2 weeks old but is very very tiny. I don't think the male bird ever came back, maybe a cat or car got him. The first brood or set of eggs the male was there to sit during the day. This time the mother sat day and night so I don't think she was getting out to get food. It's all speculation but I know the male bird vanished. Maybe that is why she dumped her baby. Just a guess. 

Anyway anymore advice would be great.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

feed him when the crop is almost empty, do not give more if it is not. holding him should be minimal as he will need to be released back to the wild when eating on his own, it is against the law to keep them if releaseable. a slow release would be best and you can learn that when the time comes. or if you state your location there may be a rehabber with other young doves that can be released with them.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yes, where are you located


----------

